# Bigger Fish Here



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

I Had Three Fish In The 31 To 33 In. Range
Sunday Nite.
Riptide Wieghed In Some Nice Fish All Day Yesterday Up To 16bls.
Still Loads Of Shorts.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Joe; Had three down here 31.5-32-34 Sunday C.M


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*same here*



junkmansj said:


> Joe; Had three down here 31.5-32-34 Sunday C.M


i had the same sat. nite  
worked sunday at riptide big fish came all day!!! 
sunday was the beat day so far this spring seemed like everbody had keepers opcorn: 
i know a few guy's that limeted and had to release fish after that.
get the wife and come on up.
we got two more weeks till the far north end gets cloesed for the plovers :--|


----------

